# Sitting Pretty



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!!! Way to go!!!!!! that is awesome, so well done...good girls you have.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

LOVE that second shot!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe... All with a treat dangling of course...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Hehe... All with a treat dangling of course...


We love treat dangling.  Nina is an amazing color. I am really enjoying watching her grow. She compliments our Lady Lola bear so well.
Might I also mention that Lola appears to be looking at the treat whilst Nina is looking right at the camera. Do you perhaps have a little poser on your hands?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely pics  I took one of our boys responding to the 'sit' command today, will post it here in a mo. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna does this count as staging photos? 

4 weeks ago...










Today...


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Donna does this count as staging photos?
> 
> 4 weeks ago...
> 
> ...


Wow, Lola's coat is growing back quickly!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! look how much Nina has grown already...and she has puffed out her coat a bit too! awe! I need to squish them!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You really don't see the differences until you do compare photos! It's cool!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will have to remeber to do that with Poo number 2!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Love the stages ones! Nina's ears have really fluffed up now and Lola's hair has grown so much too. Gorgeous!!'


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They look so cute and so well behaved Little Nina sure has grown and she is so fluffy Lola looks great as usual!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Might I also mention that Lola appears to be looking at the treat whilst Nina is looking right at the camera. Do you perhaps have a little poser on your hands?


Ha ha! Was just thinking the same thing! Nina looks like she's trying to be 'star pupil' - she sits so beautifully! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> We love treat dangling.  Nina is an amazing color. I am really enjoying watching her grow. She compliments our Lady Lola bear so well.
> Might I also mention that Lola appears to be looking at the treat whilst Nina is looking right at the camera. Do you perhaps have a little poser on your hands?


Nina is really good at looking at us.. Lola has always focussed on the treat. We are practices good walking with Nina and she is brilliant at eye contact. Lola has never been good at focussing on my face when being trained. She watched the treat!! 

I agree though...Nina is a poser!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna does this count as staging photos?
> 
> 4 weeks ago...
> 
> ...


This is Brilliant!!! Look at how much Nina has grown in four weeks and I can't believe you have had her so long.  
Lola's coat has really come back and she is my kind of woman Keep the eye on the prize!!! (or the treat)


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What amazing photos, Lola so stunning as always and as much as it seemed impossible Nina is growing even more beautiful. Be amazing shot when she is all grown up.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is a toss up for me as Lola is ever so elegant looking and Nina so impish looking!! They are both adorable . . well done!!!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I love the picture of Lola on the step sitting above (not so little anymore) nina. Ninas coat is growing fast, she's getting that cute furry owl look around her eyes now he he x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a pair of cuties!! Nina's colouring is amazing, maybe unique? I keep thinking I'm going to have to go to the dentist for a toothguard cos I can't help gritting my teeth when I'm scragging Poppy, I think they'd fall out if I had Nina


----------



## AnniePannie (Aug 12, 2013)

Gorgeous photos - especially the second one! I LOVE Nina's coat colour - and those eyebrows!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> What a pair of cuties!! Nina's colouring is amazing, maybe unique? I keep thinking I'm going to have to go to the dentist for a toothguard cos I can't help gritting my teeth when I'm scragging Poppy, I think they'd fall out if I had Nina


What's scragging?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, sorry, just rough play fighting really, driving her loopy by tickling her everywhere at once and making 'raaar' noises - belly/ear/chest/muzzle rub! She wriggles about on her back with her little furry legs kicking everywhere on auto and gets overexcited, a bit like when you tickle a baby and they get hysterics


----------

